# Yarn from thrift store?



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I am wondering if those of you who buy yarn and etc from thrift shops ever worry about bringing bed bugs or other critters along with your purchases? I've often thought of buying from them but worry about the bug facror. Let me know your feelings. Thanks.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

If in doubt use lingerie washing bag (netted) and wash/dry prior to using the yarn, should dispense with any "critters"


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Wouldn't enter my mind but you can see if the wool is clean looking.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Put the stuff in a plastic bag and in the freezer for ~3 days, or your garage if its cold enough. I've never done that, maybe just lucky.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

My LYS owner suggests if you don't know source of yarn, to put it in the freezer to kill any pests. She said she does this for a lot of yarn they purchase new for their shop. She has a big chest-type freezer in the shop specifically for that purpose.

...so freeze it....


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

You would bring those bugs with you whether yarn or not, I would think, if they have them in the store. I would put any yarn I bought in a plastic ziplock bag and store it in the freezer for a while. You might take a carton of ziplock bags with you to place the yarn in them before you get in your car.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Paet said:


> I am wondering if those of you who buy yarn and etc from thrift shops ever worry about bringing bed bugs or other critters along with your purchases? I've often thought of buying from them but worry about the bug facror. Let me know your feelings. Thanks.


I have microwaved wool yarn when worried there might be moths.
For acrylics, layndering as the lable suggests. Skeins can be put in a sock.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

lkb850 said:


> You would bring those bugs with you whether yarn or not, I would think, if they have them in the store. I would put any yarn I bought in a plastic ziplock bag and store it in the freezer for a while. You might take a carton of ziplock bags with you to place the yarn in them before you get in your car.


Having lived thru a catastrophic bedbug problem a few years ago, YES. I lost almost all of my possessions.
Bedbugs are a problem the world over.
Also do this for any soft goods... clothes, etc. 
For soft goods, wash in as hot water as possible and dry in the dryer.
Be wary of any upholstered items too.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It wouldn't cross my mind. Do we have critters in UK?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've bought yarn from thrift store and never had a problem , wish I could find some now but not having any luck at all


----------



## BLsl123 (Oct 28, 2013)

I read about a lady who microwaved her yarn. She said when she reached the center, she discovered quite a mess. Apparently the bedbugs had exploded in the microwave. She threw the yarn and her entire project in the trash. She said this was a NEW skein from her LYS. I now put any yarn I buy in plastic bags and immediately put it in the freezer for 24 hours which, from what I read, is enough to kill the little buggers.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Heard of Bed bugs,but never had them,a programme on bed bugs, said they can be brought home, in your luggage,when coming home from a holiday abroad,


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Someone brought me some "questionable" yarn--I washed it with bleach (figured I had nothing to lose) using a net washing bag, and then dried it in the dryer (acrylic). It was so tangled, I thought of just throwing it away, but sat some evenings and undid it slowly and wound it back up. It was all fine--just required some time to untangle it--and patience, LOTS of patience.


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

Here in the UK nobody ever gives a thought about bedbugs. Why would thrift shops have bedbugs as opposed to any other sort of shop?


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Freeze it for at least a week


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Freeze it, if it looks clean snd has no odor


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I usually rewind the yarn before bringing it into the house. that way I know if there has been any bug infestation in it, and also know if there are any surprises in the yarn. I have bought big balls of yarn at the thrift store and found when I started to wind them it was made up of small amounts of yarn, some not even long enough to do more than a few stitches.


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

silversurfer said:


> Here in the UK nobody ever gives a thought about bedbugs. Why would thrift shops have bedbugs as opposed to any other sort of shop?


Thrift store yarn generally comes from other people's houses, and if they have a problem with them the yarn could be contaminated. I've never seen yarn at a thrift store, but based on everyone's comments, I'm going to have to freeze my LYS yarn, just in case.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

A sweet lady on KP told me to freeze it for a few days, at least 3 I believe, take it out a day and then refreeze it. The reason was that some bug/eggs, need cold to get to their next cycle in their life, so, if it's not refrozen it can still let the eggs continue on with that cycle. But, if it's refrozen it will get them buggers.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Good grief! This is something I've never thought of and I've bought plenty of yarn from thrift stores and I guess been lucky so far.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

I buy yarn from thrift shop and never had a problem with bugs but I always smell it first and really, really, check it out. I'm more worried about mice droppings than bugs. sometimes I am lucky enough and the yarn is in one of those zippered plastic cases that bedding and linen comes in. those are always nice and clean. sometimes no labels, mystery yarn is always fun....


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

No I have not, but will be mindful from now on. Ewwwww nasty thought.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been purchasing yarn and material from thrift shops for a long time. Only once I left the yarn in the store. I inspect the yarn and if I am unsure I wash it. I do the same with material.
Moonieboy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> Having lived thru a catastrophic bedbug problem a few years ago, YES. I lost almost all of my possessions.
> Bedbugs are a problem the world over.
> Also do this for any soft goods... clothes, etc.
> For soft goods, wash in as hot water as possible and dry in the dryer.
> Be wary of any upholstered items too.


The thrift shops hereabouts have ceased accepting mattresses and upholstered furniture. However, they do still accept stuffed animals of every size. I don't get that!

I've been bringing home second-hand yarn for the last 30+ years. To date, no problems. Maybe I'm just lucky, or maybe I just jinxed myself! :sm17:


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I inspect it carefully. I did find one moth pupae husk that was embedded in some angora yarn. I thought it was a dried leaf at first and when I got to investigating found it and was disgusted. I mothball my natural yarns well and have not come across any filthy or soiled yarns yet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

silversurfer said:


> Here in the UK nobody ever gives a thought about bedbugs. Why would thrift shops have bedbugs as opposed to any other sort of shop?


No one here ever did either, until some higher priced hotels turned up with them and someone leaked the information to the press. Bedbugs exist. Not thinking about them is not a good idea.
As to why they'd be more likely found in a thrift shop than an ordinary shop, that's easy. Things are made in factories. Factories here or abroad, and those things are shipped. Transferred from vehicle to vehicle to store to display floor. They never were in a home. Bedbugs don't like light or a great deal of activity. They like their food source to be handy. People asleep in bed or lounging on the couch or recliner are prime. When they've fed, they go hid and lay their eggs in creases, folds, etc. of the mattresses, couches, and recliners. When those items are deposited at some thrift shop, the shop becomes infested, and things taken from the shop might take along the nearly microscopic bedbugs. 
Coloured and patterned bedsheets are not a great idea if there's the least particle of a chance of bedbugs. You might not notice the bites, but the droplets of blood on a white sheet are easily seen. Getting rid of the beasties today isn't as easy as it was in the 70s, before the stronger chemicals were removed from the market for ecological reasons. Instead of not thinking about it, knowing about them is safer. Education is always better than ignorance.
http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/guide/bedbugs-infestation#3
https://www.epa.gov/bedbugs


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

BLsl123 said:


> I read about a lady who microwaved her yarn. She said when she reached the center, she discovered quite a mess. Apparently the bedbugs had exploded in the microwave. She threw the yarn and her entire project in the trash. She said this was a NEW skein from her LYS. I now put any yarn I buy in plastic bags and immediately put it in the freezer for 24 hours which, from what I read, is enough to kill the little buggers.


OMG!! YUK!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I also had a problem a few years back and it makes you paranoid about everything... I try to put everything in to plastic bags and seal them and put them into the freezer for a few days...just writing about it gives me the willys


----------



## love2you (Feb 22, 2017)

I bought from Goodwill and after I got it home it was full of fleas. Thank goodness I never opened the plastic bag. As for bed bugs you usually don't see them until it is too late.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

silversurfer said:


> Here in the UK nobody ever gives a thought about bedbugs. Why would thrift shops have bedbugs as opposed to any other sort of shop?


I have come across yarn and fabric that were stored in outdoor sheds that I wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole! Things that end up in charity stores have often been stored in open bags and boxes (or just thrown in a heap on the floor) in attics, garages, basements, outdoor sheds, you name it. All sorts of animals and insects love to nest in these sort of soft things. There has been some very good advice posted here, this post would be worth bookmarking. We had a major bedbug infestation at my church building that was caused by homeless people joining our worship meetings. Ended up spending $10,000+ to kill the bugs all off. Before it was over, some of the bugs went home with people who had left tote bags and purses setting on the floor of the chapel during meetings. It was a nightmare. I went online looking for information and found some great info in a government site. No matter what country you live in, I would suggest you look for information on your government's web site about dealing with pest infestations. This sort of source would give you information appropriate to your location and tell you about products and services available where you live. From what I found out, it's very hard to get something hot enough to kill bedbug eggs and then maintain that heat long enough to do the job. All the advice about washing and freezing shared in this post is good. I especially like the idea of taking zip bags with me to place soft goods in before putting in my car.

Generally speaking, check the level of cleanliness in the thrift store as you walk around. I probably wouldn't buy anything from a store that was messy and/or dirty. I've bought yarn from these shops for many years now and haven't had any trouble. I think yard sales would be more likely to offer things with bugs than a retail store would. The worst mess I brought home from a thrift store was a large bag of yarn bought at a Goodwill Outlet store. There were various balls, skeins, and tangled up wads of yarn in this bag. While going through the bag at home, I discovered a large hank of human hair tangled up in one of the "wads" of yarn! I hate to think of how someone's hair may have gotten tangled up in some yarn and pulled out, the hair was about 12" long! And I had a time getting it all out of the main tangle and scattered through out the rest of the bag. At least no bugs.....!


----------



## love2you (Feb 22, 2017)

I live in senior housing and they have a rule that a bedbug sniffing dog has to check for bedbugs before you can bring it in. A Beagle that has been trained for it.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I always keep it separate and freeze for a while first . Then I store with moth balls or similar... I do the same for any new wool yarn or clothing I bring into my house, no matter where it comes from, LYS, op shop or wherever... I bought a wool coat once and within a short time I noticed moth holes in it, I'm certain the moth larvae were in it when I bought it...


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I volunteer at a thrift store and often find yarn I can use. I have never really worried about critters but the freezer trick would work for that. I am more concerned with odors. If the yarn came from a household where people smoked it will often be noticeable in the yarn and I pass it by no matter how nice it looks. It has to pass the sniff test with me.


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

inishowen said:


> It wouldn't cross my mind. Do we have critters in UK?


Moths are the chief risk in the UK. I once bought some charity shop wool that had been got at by the litle brutes - no sign on purchase but it broke about every 12 or so inches when knitting. Consigned it to the bin, but on the positive side I thought of the purchase as a donation to charity! But as I say - it only happened once.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I never buy yarn from our thrift store they ask too much money I can buy it cheaper on sale and with coupons.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

I never see yarn in the swift stores around here. However I buy tons of used books and worry about bringing cockroaches home. Never have but dont buy from yard sales etc that dont look clean.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

There was a big selection of yarn in Ocean State yesterday . Nice colors and prices .


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Never had a problem like that with yarn from a Thrift store as of yet an never even thought about it there


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Bed bugs are hard to get rid of and anyone can pick up these hitch hikers from anywhere in the world i would imagine except the antartic and maybe alaska in the winter outside
once you have them they are near impossible to get rid of and it would take more than a week in an average freezer if you do your research you will find they can survive up to 70 degrees below. Being vigilant about yarn anywhere you buy it is a great idea!


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

knit-knit said:


> Someone brought me some "questionable" yarn--I washed it with bleach (figured I had nothing to lose) using a net washing bag, and then dried it in the dryer (acrylic). It was so tangled, I thought of just throwing it away, but sat some evenings and undid it slowly and wound it back up. It was all fine--just required some time to untangle it--and patience, LOTS of patience.


I've washed yarn in lingerie bags and pillowcase and had your experience, so now I put a skein in a sock or section of nylon hose, tie a tight knot on the ends, and don't have to worry about tangles. I usually rewind the yarn to make sure all is well and to insure everything is dry. The yarn is now softer, smells good, and I've inspected it to my satisfaction. Incidentally, sections of hosiery are wonderful yarn "bras" to keep a skein in good shape while one uses it.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

yarnawhile said:


> Good grief! This is something I've never thought of and I've bought plenty of yarn from thrift stores and I guess been lucky so far.


Same here, this is my favorite kind of shopping to find real little treasures.


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Never even thought about that! Probably 99% of my yarn comes from thrift stores and donations as people know 99% of what I make goes to charity. Too late to worry now!


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

No. But yarn sold new in this area is so poor in quality that good yarn rarely makes it to thrift stores in this area.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Paet said:


> I am wondering if those of you who buy yarn and etc from thrift shops ever worry about bringing bed bugs or other critters along with your purchases? I've often thought of buying from them but worry about the bug facror. Let me know your feelings. Thanks.


May be 20 years back not now health and safety rules . Mind these shops are very clean and they restrict they not sell everything years back they do. They throw what they don't need most yarns are new and packed .


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with the others that suggested that you put the yarn in the freezer for 3 days. That will kill anything that may linger on the yarn and then you can wash it and let it air dry so that you can then use it. If my Goodwill or other types of thrift store ever has yarn in the quantities that I have seen on KP, I would scoop that up in a NY minute!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

ELareau said:


> My LYS owner suggests if you don't know source of yarn, to put it in the freezer to kill any pests. She said she does this for a lot of yarn they purchase new for their shop. She has a big chest-type freezer in the shop specifically for that purpose.
> 
> ...so freeze it....


So, does this mean that we need to worry about online purchases as well?


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

PaulaSussexUK said:


> Moths are the chief risk in the UK. I once bought some charity shop wool that had been got at by the litle brutes - no sign on purchase but it broke about every 12 or so inches when knitting. Consigned it to the bin, but on the positive side I thought of the purchase as a donation to charity! But as I say - it only happened once.


Depend which area you live if living inner London people live even rats wondering in the houses . Buy from good stores why you go there where they not clean .


----------



## marysudie (Sep 10, 2016)

I've heard that it has to be heat to kill bed bugs. My grandson was supposed to be here with his dad and me for Christmas. They had an infestation of bed bugs and we researched it and every source we saw indicated heat for bed bugs. We weren't even sure ourselves if it was bed bugs for sure. We thought it might be fleas. His mother did not get professionals to help with the problem, she was assuming what the infestation was and treating that. He is supposed to be here for spring break soon and his mom isn't sure they are clear of bugs yet. So, ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

silversurfer said:


> Here in the UK nobody ever gives a thought about bedbugs. Why would thrift shops have bedbugs as opposed to any other sort of shop?


They wouldn't- but some people have a negative impression of things from thrift shops. Personally, I like that- leaves the good stuff for me! Fibre is fibre, bed bugs are not just a problem from homes. Stores, warehouses, production facilities, transport holding facilities, vehicles and hotels are also sources. Like lice- they can come from anywhere, and go anywhere. Equal opportunity parasites! :-( They are not related to economic standing, nor the cleanliness of the home from whence they came. Add to which, most items at thrift shops come from people who "can afford" to give things away, and you have to wonder where that myth came from.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Bedbugs are universal. My son works in a large metropolitan hospital and bedbugs have become a problem. People arriving tend to have an overnight bag or families bringing in items. Another source is when patients are brought in via ambulance the person was sometimes "scooped" out of their bed and sometimes wrapped with their own bedsheets.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

you bring up a good point!! I have purchased (or its been donated) a lot of yarn from my thrift store--and thus far, no problem. It comes in very handy for charity projects--which so many of us enjoying doing. I'm glad to know what one can do, however, if there is ever a question about the yarn. Wonder if this could possibly happen with even "new" skeins of yarn from a department store!! Never gave this thought!! :sm03: :sm02:


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

In my opinion, any "new" skeins of yarn that have been returned to a craft store, department store etc. has the potential of having bed bugs, or any other type of bug, because it has been in someone's hom for a few days or longer before being returned to the store.

Wal-Mart has a 90 day return policy, I would think 3 months is long enough for just about any bug to "hitch" a ride back to the store, where the returned yarn is put back on a shelf to then be re-sold and brought into someone else's home.
I don't buy yarn from thrift stores.


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

rainie said:


> Put the stuff in a plastic bag and in the freezer for ~3 days, or your garage if its cold enough. I've never done that, maybe just lucky.


This is what I would do. I do that with flour all the time.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Brought bedbugs home from a motel. Had to wash and dry everything or freeze it. I would freeze it. But bedbugs leave black spots about the size of a pin head on every where they live for a while. You should be able to spot that. It's dried blood. I would not be afraid to buy thriftt store yarn. Have done it. Put it in a plastic bag and freeze it if you have any doubts.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've not ever got any yarn from a trift store, but now would put in bags and freeze.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I have never thought about it, but the freezer idea sounds good. I don't usually buy there as sometimes even their prices aren't a bargain. I stick usually to Michael's with their coupons. As I have to go a long way for that, it keeps me from spending when I certainly don't need it.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The thrift shops hereabouts have ceased accepting mattresses and upholstered furniture. However, they do still accept stuffed animals of every size. I don't get that!
> 
> I've been bringing home second-hand yarn for the last 30+ years. To date, no problems. Maybe I'm just lucky, or maybe I just jinxed myself! :sm17:


It's not because of bedbugs, it's due to the possibility of "biological fluids" that might be in the stuffing.


----------



## jojosewist (Dec 6, 2016)

Thought I'd heard everything about detecting bedbugs, but a trained beagle? Neat idea, must tell my daughter(adm. of nursing home). Thanka for info.


----------



## jojosewist (Dec 6, 2016)

Yarners, please read ALL posts on bedbugs, there's several useful tips but 2 best=1.READ your gov. site & info 2. temp. What temp is very hot.(need to know temp to use, and temp using


----------



## jojosewist (Dec 6, 2016)

Cont. from previous )also need freezing temp necessary+length of time. We all need a trained beagle. Now re-read #1 above. Thank you.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Clean has nothing to do with bed bugs. You can be the cleanest person in the world and contract bed bugs.


Irene Kidney said:


> Wouldn't enter my mind but you can see if the wool is clean looking.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is a concern has we (in my building) have had bed bugs. The experts say that you can put the yarn in a net bag and put in hot drier for 30 min. and that will take care of the bed bugs. No freezing dose not work nor bug spray.


Paet said:


> I am wondering if those of you who buy yarn and etc from thrift shops ever worry about bringing bed bugs or other critters along with your purchases? I've often thought of buying from them but worry about the bug facror. Let me know your feelings. Thanks.


----------



## BalloonBeth (Aug 17, 2016)

Probably no more likely to have any kinds of bugs unless a donation they receive is infested. When I buy clothes I wash them before wearing but I never thought about bugs in yarn.


silversurfer said:


> Here in the UK nobody ever gives a thought about bedbugs. Why would thrift shops have bedbugs as opposed to any other sort of shop?


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I have bought yarn from a thrift store and never had a problem. I have bought new skeins of Herschners, Red Heart, Sugar & Cream, etc.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

inishowen said:


> It wouldn't cross my mind. Do we have critters in UK?


I should think you might have wool moths. I put wool stuff in the freezer when I bring it home. We were in a LYS in Delaware and a whole flutter of moths erupted from a stack of yarn I was looking at.

I have bought yarn from thrift shops. Sometimes get good deals, but I have discovered that whoever prices these things has no idea of the value of stuff - sometimes acrylic priced over the moon.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I know they are hardy little critters but every GoodWill/Salvation Army here accepts only better items. Have never seen anything dirty or crummy looking in this area and I've been snarfing through their stuff for years.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

silversurfer said:


> Here in the UK nobody ever gives a thought about bedbugs. Why would thrift shops have bedbugs as opposed to any other sort of shop?


This was how it was over here in the States, we never had this ptoblem, and knock wood, don't now. Seems it began in hotels as travelers went and came. Then they traveled to homes of both the rich and poor. Some local government buildings even had them and even schools!
I used to love thrift dhops, but now I steer clear of them. Some stores say that the pieces are checked, but I just don't know..... I do want to thank ball if you for thd freezer idea. Don't know if I will ever need to use thevidea, but it sounds good. Thank you.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

I use to buy lots of stuff at thrift store until a friend told me she got a good dise of scabbies. She had selected several items of apparel to buy and had them draped over her arm while she looked at some other items that caught her eye. Next day her arm began to itch like mad and broke out in akind of rash. She finally went to the Dr. And found out it was scabbies. She reslly had a mess. All clothing had to be washed and upholstery had to be disinfected etc.Now I am hesitant about buying anything, but I still make occasional forays.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Human blood is the primary food for most common bedbugs that's why they generally live in bedding, in upholstered furniture and clothing. While they might migrate to yarn left laying on a bed for sofa, there is no food source and while some species can live quite a while without sustenance, the likelihood of them dying of starvation is reasonably high. I have bought, and continue to buy, yarn from thrift stores and have never given bedbugs a thought. If you are concerned, put the yarn in a sock or mesh bag and run through your clothes dryer on high heat. Alternatively, you can put it in a well sealed plastic bag for a week or so because they need air to survive and without air they will die. Even better, put the yarn in a well sealed plastic bag and leave in the sun for a couple of days; the heat will kill them.

Gosh, in the old days we could have sprayed with a little DDT and not worried about any living thing that might have hitchhiked into our homes on thrift store yarn!!


----------



## windinthewillows (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh goodness, yes everyplace in the world has bugs of some sort. Canada has the worst infestation of bed bugs though. We have a national bedbug problem here as people travel very much and it started in hotels. I don't shop at the thrift stores anymore due to sanity reasons. Regardless of where you, put items in a ziploc and freeze for a week. My daughter traveled & worked internationally so when she came home her suitcases and pack were left out in the garage at sub-zero temperatures to kill off anything. I am not kidding. I travelled to France 2 years ago, and brought 10 beautiful yarn skeins home in my suitcase. I am knitting with it now and wouldn't you know that 2 moths of a very small size and unusual species flew out into my nice new home! I should have made a bigger effort to take precautions! The invading spiecies didn't exist long due to subzero temperatures of -25. So that is the end of that. But never again. I have learned my lesson. Some people don't care but I do. And so does my daughter. We have both learned lessons in sanitization. Now I am extremely careful using avoidance and safety measures. BE AWARE! I like to store large amounts of yarn and fabric so I have to be really careful. In our city, one shop owner is very aware of cleanliness and other not so much. Where would you rather shop? It is a major concern and is an issue to be addressed as people travel more these days and are rather negligent. :sm24:


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

The place I use, bags all new drop offs and "quarantines" them until they searched and sorted. This is done outside the selling area. I have never had any issues with anything I have purchased from there.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

DD and SIL work for Matalan.A lot of stock comes in containers from Asian manufacturers.They will Never use bedding/towels/clothing,especially for the baby unless it has been washed.Chemicals are put in the containers to prevent bug contamination....ergo the materials can absorb it.I often wonder what the staff hygiene(if any) is available in these workshops!!!!!and have never worn anything next to my skin without pre-washing,even DH's new socks get washed!!Lindseymary


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

inishowen said:


> It wouldn't cross my mind. Do we have critters in UK?


You don't hear about "critters" in the uk nowadays,think they're mostly eliminated! Years ago I taught someone who had caught bed bugs from sleeping in dirty sheets(ie.a bed that someone else had occupied, not very clean, & left them behind. Occasionally you hear about fleas,usually caught from pets or hedgehogs but not a lot. Have heard of these things with homeless people but usually attributed to poor hygiene! Not warm enough here to have a lot of "critters" to worry about & of course we'd call them bugs anyway! ????


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

https://www.epa.gov/bedbugs/do-it-yourself-bed-bug-control


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I think moths are top of the list here (for wool) but bed bugs are appearing with people travelling to more exotic places,and roughing it on a shoestring while there. The bed beasties hop a ride in a bag or backpack and end up in hotels and homes. There is a bed bug problem in London that is linked to this:Londoners travelling and bringing them back, tourists and visiters bringing them in, we are all packed on the tube and public transport. Even the smartest hotels have problems. 
I have a number of inter-connected auto autoimmune conditions which require me to take meds that leave my immune system compromised. I can understand the joy of seeing and feeling a yarn in a lys, but it makes me wonder if I could "catch something" like a cold or flu passed on , quite by accident, by other knitters loving something soft and pretty? Idon't go to yarn stores so it won't happen, and even then, I would find it hard to imagine a KPer sneezing into a hank and blowing their nose! Well, not without paying for it anyway.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

We hear of bed bugs, mainly youth hostels and cheaper accommodation, but I've never had any and I buy from second hand stores a lot, haven't as yet bought yarn.
I remember when I was a child and had all wool carpets and mats I in the house Mum would offen spray around the edges of the room with spray called KBK ( carpet beetle killer) And that was for a tiny woolly catapiller that ate the carpet and anything wool.
I hadn't seen these critters for years untill about three years ago when I found the odd one in our bathroom of all places, normally crawling up the wall but never found them in any of our wooly stuff thank goodness.  I have now bought some bug spray .
I am going to carry a large zip lock bag from now on in case I do find yarn and it can be put in freezer straight away.
Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Tip on freezing:

We have a camper and would stock it with food. Being that we would go up only on weekends, the camper can get pretty hot during the summer. One camper told us she puts her flour, noddles, rice, and similar items in the freezer for 24 hours to kill the larva so you don't get the little bugs hatching. I actually would keep it in the freezer for a week, just to ensure they were really dead. I even do that at home at times, but more for taking up my freezer space, in order to make my freezer more energy efficient!


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Lived overseas in third world countries for many years and we kept flour, bread, cereals and any thing that bugs liked in the freezer. When we came back stateside, the kids still wrnt to the freezer for their cereals. Totally confused them. Any time I couldn't cfind something first looked in the freezer sure enough there it was.


----------



## BettyT (Jul 31, 2015)

Hard items can also carry bedbugs. They live in tiny crevices and joints in furniture, solid wood as well as upholstered. Look over any and all items carefully. You can go online and see what bedbug poop looks like. A good idea if you enjoy estate sales.
I brought home a library book with (luckily) dead residents, spent a lot of time online learning what to do. All my library books now go straight into a plastic roasting bag, then into a 170 degree oven (lowest mine will go) for a day. To tell the truth, I now read almost entirely on my iPad, as far as fiction goes. Libraries have millions of books available online for free!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

It is false sense of security to believe that bed bugs are only found in low end hotels and youth hostels. The very best hotel chains (and private,) as well as stores (think Neiman Marcus etc.) have ongoing bed bug problems. It was a serious problem about 5 years ago in the New York/Boston areas. Haven't heard of it lately- but that may only reflect careful PR.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Heard of Bed bugs,but never had them,a programme on bed bugs, said they can be brought home, in your luggage,when coming home from a holiday abroad,


They can hop in your luggage in a domestic hotel room for you to take home. It isn't necessary to travel abroad!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Definitely freeze, IMHO for several days if not a week. 
Marge


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

marysudie said:


> I've heard that it has to be heat to kill bed bugs. My grandson was supposed to be here with his dad and me for Christmas. They had an infestation of bed bugs and we researched it and every source we saw indicated heat for bed bugs. We weren't even sure ourselves if it was bed bugs for sure. We thought it might be fleas. His mother did not get professionals to help with the problem, she was assuming what the infestation was and treating that. He is supposed to be here for spring break soon and his mom isn't sure they are clear of bugs yet. So, ...


If you catch it early enough, heat is not necessary. The trouble with heat is the extremely high temperature that must be maintained for up to 7 days so that everything in the structure is heated clear through, not only mattresses and cushions, but wood and other solid materials. It's a nightmare. The U.S. govt. web site I checked suggested washing everything brought home immediately in the case of your son coming home with bugs. They said not to leave suspected items piled up on the floor, even in a garage or basement. If you have to sort laundry into piles, do it outside, away from the house. Not getting a professional to determine exactly what is infesting the house and then treating it is a big, BIG mistake. Even on the govt. web site they do not recommend self treating any sort of infestation that is beyond "mild" and "occasional". You can't control what goes on in someone else's house, but please protect your own house and vehicles. Professional treatments for serious infestations of any sort of insect or rodent can cost enough to bankrupt you. Please be careful!


----------



## Croch8Nut (Dec 17, 2016)

Never really thought about it. I've bought yarn from thrift stores before & never had a problem with bugs or other critters. However, I always wash the yarn in a lingerie bag before I use it. Helps to soften it :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

love2you said:


> I live in senior housing and they have a rule that a bedbug sniffing dog has to check for bedbugs before you can bring it in. A Beagle that has been trained for it.


It would be wonderful if there were millions more of such dogs!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

You can always microwave it.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> If in doubt use lingerie washing bag (netted) and wash/dry prior to using the yarn, should dispense with any "critters"


Yep I agree this is what I do

Di


----------



## myothsec (Aug 4, 2016)

I bought mohair yarn from a resale shop and discovered mouse droppings in the center of the skein. It had been used as a nest! Never again! :sm25:


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

You could nuke the yarn in the microwave.
If I had doubts I would rewind the balls & flush out any critters that way.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

I have bought yarn from thrift stores for years and never had a problem. From now on, I might be freezing it after I read what you all said. Makes me nervous, maybe I have been just lucky.


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yuck! I have purchased tons of yarn at thrift shops! I would need a freezer just for the yarn!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is a great ideal for anyone worried about the bugs. Personally I have never worried about it and have really been lucky then I guess'. Never thought of bagging it before even leaving the shop.


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

I've worked as a textile conservator and the procedure any time textiles of any sort and books and paper -- any object -- came into the archives building was to freeze it and thaw it at least 3 times. Wrap in an airtight plastic bag. First time for the bugs themselves. Second time for any eggs they may have laid. And the third time to make sure.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judiostudio said:


> I've worked as a textile conservator and the procedure any time textiles of any sort and books and paper -- any object -- came into the archives building was to freeze it and thaw it at least 3 times. Wrap in an airtight plastic bag. First time for the bugs themselves. Second time for any eggs they may have laid. And the third time to make sure.


How long in the freezer each time, and at what temperature? I know that my chest freezer is down to zero Fahrenheit, and ice cream from it is impossible to scoop; needs to be chiseled out. The refrigerator's freezer does keep things frozen, but the ice cream is scoopable; therefore it's much warmer, _despite_ that its thermostat says.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> How long in the freezer each time, and at what temperature? I know that my chest freezer is down to zero Fahrenheit, and ice cream from it is impossible to scoop; needs to be chiseled out. The refrigerator's freezer does keep things frozen, but the ice cream is scoopable; therefore it's much warmer, _despite_ that its thermostat says.


Jessica-Jean-- as far as I have heard, the warmer refrigerator/freezer unit is acceptable. I have heard people say they left things in the freezer for 3 days to 1 week. A chef friend of mine told me to freeze pasta and grain products for 1 week when I complained about bugs hatching inside packages. If Canada has a government web site that covers things like this, that would be the place to check for reliable info that wasn't trying to sell you products or services. That's what I did. We have County Extension offices scattered across the land that are most helpful, maybe there is something similar on your side of the border? I did a Google search for bed bug infestations, and the list included several different government sources with information about identifying insects and suggestions for control and extermination. If you looked at U.S. information, you may find that some products available here for extermination are not available in Canada. When I worked in a food service related company, we found that Canada had much tighter restrictions on food stuffs that were allowed in the country (artificial sweeteners in particular). So, if a popular bug spray here isn't to be found in Canada, it may be illegal to use it there. There may be helpful information available to you that wouldn't work here. It's worth checking out!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Always put noodles, cereal, similar products in the freezer for at least a week. 

If I did not need the freezer space, I would leave the items in the freezer. Freezer works more efficiently, I am told.


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

OMG! I have never thought about that! I have purchased yarn from a thrift shop and it was all wrapped in a plastic bag. I guess I was lucky because I never had any problem...but, it certainly is something to consider when you are buying things like that. Now, I will certainly take that into consideration when I see yarn in a place like that....should I, or shouldn't I??????


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

24 hours in the freezer does it and so will putting it in white garbage bag and seal it tight for 24 hours. Also, did you know if you put flour and flour products in the freezer for 24 hours you won't get weevil?


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I wonder about anywhere really. What if someone took it back to the store because they had too much yarn for their project? You could run into the same issue. I used to frequent a LYS that was in a quaint little old house. It was very clean looking in its entirety. When a mouse ran across the room and I yelped, the sales person said, "Oh, we get them in here all the time. It seems like once a week we end up with someone bringing back yarn because the mice have gotten into it." I never went back there again.

:sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------

